# Database Discussions > MySQL >  MySQL access log

## pamelu

Hi guys,

I am a beginner here and I am asking for your help. I have an application running with MySQL 4.0.13. I want have a daily log showing all the users which accessed the documents stored in the DB, their IP, date and time of the access, the name of the document accessed,etc. I want to get a log similar in structure with the one created by the Microsoft IIS FTP server.  How can this be done?

PS: I forgot to mention, my OS is Windows XP with SP2.

Thank you.

----------


## shane_bobcares

Linux ? 

Edit /etc/my.cnf
Add the line below under section [mysqld]
log=/var/log/mysqld.log 
(change the location as your wish )
touch /var/log/mysqld.log
chown mysql:mysql /var/log/mysqld.log
service mysqld restart


 :Big Grin:

----------

